# Cancelling Sky



## Sandals (14 Jan 2013)

Had sent email Sky to cancel Tv subscription but got email back which said Id need to ring  0818 719 819 as Iv an Irish account. Has anyone else cancelled without ringing.

Thanks,


----------



## Time (14 Jan 2013)

It is their policy not to allow cancellations by email.

They want to talk you out of leaving by offering you discounts etc. Best just to ring them and tell them you can't afford it.


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Jan 2013)

Also be warned that they will continue to ring you (we were getting weekly and sometimes even more frequently phone calls from them) trying to entice you back so if you don't want this insist they remove you from their list at the same time.


----------



## demoivre (14 Jan 2013)

Cancel the direct debit and don't take any guff from your bank about what you can and can't do with your own money.


----------



## leroy67 (14 Jan 2013)

I cancelled by email and stopped dd in bank. Got a letter from Sky saying I had to give them 30 days notice by phone or writing, I said I did via email on such and such date. was told they never received it and they wouldn't accept email even if they had received it. Refused point blank to pay them another 30 days and that if they could correspond with me via email for offers etc I felt it should be reciprocated. Got a threatening letter from Sky's debt collectors followed by an email  ignored both and haven't heard anything since 12 months ago now!!


----------



## Leo (15 Jan 2013)

Just phone the number and if requested, put the cancellation in writing. Those are the terms of the contract you agreed with Sky when signing up. Why bother with the grief of debt collectors and a potential hit on your credit rating?


----------



## Sandals (15 Jan 2013)

Yes, just account in husband's name and last time he rang them re broken box, he was fobbed off (twice), they wont listen to me as not account holder. 

Will search where I write to? Thanks all.


----------



## Leo (15 Jan 2013)

Breaston said:


> If you cancel and want to re-join again say after a few Months, will they charge you a re-connecting fee?


 
Their terms state they will charge the €60 connection fee to non first-time subscribers. You may be able to negotiate though, or join as a new customer with a different name on the account.


----------



## igloo (10 Jan 2014)

To Op, did you try to cancel via their Helpcentre?
https://contactus.sky.com/ie/sky-tv/cancel-sky-tv/email


----------



## Guns N Roses (10 Jan 2014)

I currently pay €61 per month for Sky HD plus Multiroom. Does anyone know what level of discount I could realistically get if I called their bluff told them I wanted to cancel my subscription?


----------



## Time (10 Jan 2014)

50% off for 6 months.


----------



## laois1 (10 Jan 2014)

Do you mind me asking what channels you are getting for this price, does it include movies and sports ??


----------



## Guns N Roses (11 Jan 2014)

laois1 said:


> Do you mind me asking what channels you are getting for this price, does it include movies and sports ??



Sky Entertainment Extra Pack (85 channels-full list on Sky's website) not including movies & sports packs. 46 of the channels are in HD. I watch most movies on Film 4 HD & on Apple TV instead. I'm not into Premier League Soccer so I don't need Sky Sports. All other sports I can get on the usual Irish/English channels and Eurosport HD.


----------

